

CBS Eyes Live Video Edge with Ustream - jasonlbaptiste
http://mashable.com/2009/06/01/cbs-ustream

======
jimbokun
I keep seeing indications that TV networks are looking to get their content to
viewers without going through the cable system. Hulu, ESPN360, the streaming
links on networks own sites, and now this ustream/CBS partnership (probably
other examples I'm not thinking of). I think we would all be better off if
cable and phone companies are transformed into simple bandwidth providers,
with all content delivered over the Internet. The only thing preventing this
are U.S. cable lobbyists, whose sole purpose seems to be keeping bandwidth
levels as far below that available in other countries as possible, and
thinking up ways to make it harder for people to get the content they want.

